

Show HN: Show and/or highlight new and edited comments - tkahn6

Hi HN,<p>This weekend I wrote an extension for Chrome/Chromium to show and/or highlight new and edited comments.<p>This is what the home page looks like with the extension enabled: http://i.imgur.com/LguqO.png<p>The comment count for a story is saved when that comments page is loaded.<p>With comment highlighting enabled (it is by default), comments that are new or have been edited since you last loaded the comments page will be highlighted. http://i.imgur.com/WUgkT.png<p>In that screenshot, the grey indicates a comment that has been edited and light blue indicates a comment that is new. These colors can be changed in the options page for this extension (accessible from chrome://extensions/)<p>If you have filled in your username in the options page, your threads?id=$username page will highlight and show a count of new comments visible on that page. http://i.imgur.com/Irl06.png<p>Edited comments will also be highlighted, but they don't show up in the count.<p>https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/kikfikaiccdaabdilgpbcceionekdegl<p>Tell me what you think! Please post bugs or feature suggestions here or email me.<p>Thanks!
======
tkahn6
Clickable:
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/kikfikaiccdaabdi...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/kikfikaiccdaabdilgpbcceionekdegl)

<http://i.imgur.com/LguqO.png>

<http://i.imgur.com/WUgkT.png>

<http://i.imgur.com/Irl06.png>

I'm going to post the source to github soon after I clean it up a little, but
for those of you who would like it now here it is:

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3226916/hn-newcomments-cs.zip>

